# (H) Mordheim/WFHB Beastmen (W) $$$, AdMech, Eldar, Tau



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking to part with a Mordheim Warband.

5 Ungor, 2 Gor, Minotaur, Chaos Sorcerer/Shaman. Nicely painted, not by me.

5 Chaos Hounds, only just started to be painted.

Asking $75, and that's shipped to the US. Willing to negotiate.

Also looking for the following trades (unbuilt, unpainted):

AdMech units: Dunecrawler, Ironstrider, Kataphron, Kastellan

Eldar: Harlequin Voidweavers

Tau: Broadsides, Crisis Suits


----------

